# The Old Wet Foot Blues



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Out of pure stubbornness I'm bound and determined to get a third year out of these Rogers waders. My first patch job didn't hold. The crack is in a tough spot. Its funny how you can sit in the blind and wonder if your foot is wet. But your in denial and deep down you know its wet but won't admit it to yourself lol.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sh*t, Jer, those things look brand new. You'll get another three years out of them puppies!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

paddler said:


> Sh*t, Jer, those things look brand new. You'll get another three years out of them puppies!


Hahaha


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

There is nothing better than good ******* engineering!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JerryH said:


> There is nothing better than good ******* engineering!


There's nothing more permanent than a temporary fix that works. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The boots are the only thing that don't leak on my $99 waders.:smile:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m in the same boat. First day out this year I tripped n ripped the knee of my wafer. I tried patching it but it still leaks. Bought them last year. I think I’ll be fine until there’s ice


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried Flexseal tape on the flatter or smother areas? 

I know that we had a tape that once the backing was removed and you stuck it to something you had a pretty good seal.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’ve tried flex seal spray. It worked on pin holes but I couldn’t get it to seal tears


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know. These might not make the third year? Kind of sad, i just washed the liner & they smell nice. 

I might be breaking into the new Frogg Toggs sooner than I wanted to.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you tried the UV glue? That has worked wonders on other waters with large holes I've had.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

caddis8 said:


> Have you tried the UV glue? That has worked wonders on other waters with large holes I've had.


I haven't tried UV glue. Aqua Seal has always worked good for me. The problem is they are starting to crack in the boot. That is usually the kiss of death


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That can be. I completely stopped using Aquaseal after my dad showed me how well UV worked. It doesn't run and hardens almost immediately. It was phenominal stuff. I had a 2" tear on my breathable waders I use for float tubing right on the knee and I thought they were done for. Nope. Worked great and held immediately. I've patched my kids bike tires with the stuff too. 

But if the rubber is rotting, that can be a different deal....unless you want to dip them in aqua seal or UV glue. 

Funny enough, I've got waders that are 8 years old with zero issues.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Not so good lol


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

JerryH said:


> Not so good lol


Looks like a burial service. Too bad!!

I have a pair of cheap Caddis that are heading that direction. There is a small pinhole leak along the seam where the neoprene booting meet the breathable wader material. I cannot find the **** hole to save my life! Maybe I'll just spray the whole interface with flex seal spray in a last ditch effort to plug it up...


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've read that you can turn waders inside out and spray rubbing alcohol on them and holes will show up. Tried that?


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

What size waders do you wear? I have a pair of Rogers 2 in1s in a 11 stout I'd make you a great deal on. A couple of knee replacements have left my feet so swollen I had to go to with a 12


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Dave. I have a brand new pair of Frogg Toggs I bought last year. Same waders as Roger's. They will get the maiden voyage in the morning. 

I hunt more than average than most. But less than some guys. I really liked the Roger's wader just disappointed they only lasted two years. Oh well the price for fun.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*FlexSeal*

I have been using FlexSeal spray for about 3 years now on seams. It absolutely, 100% works on them and any pinholes I find. The tape is used for any tears and, again, absolutely, 100% seals the leak. WARNING! You better get the tape placed exactly where you need it the first time because it AIN'T COMIN' OFF after it is applied. 

Apply the tape to the inside of the waders, if you can, for a better outward appearance.

I also use the tape and spray to repair leaks in my ice fishing sleds. Apply the tape to the inside of the sled and spray over it for a seal that will outlive the sled.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Best way I have found to find pinhole leaks. Stuff hose of a ShopVac into the waders and tightly strap the top closed onto the hose with a ratchet strap. Run the ShopVac in reverse (blowing air.) Spray the suspected leak area with soapy water it will bubble immediately. Mark, let dry and fix with aqua seal. Be careful how long you fill waders with air because I suspect it is hard on the stitching. I usually have a helper turning air on an off so I don't put to much air pressure in the waders.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Interesting fixes. I need to order some FlexSeal spray and tape.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*FlexSeal*

I use the spray AND the tape. The spray will seal any and all pinhole/seam leaks. The tape will seal any tear you can imagine. I have used both and they both work as good or better than anything else I've ever tried. WARNING: make darn sure you have the tear perfectly aligned and flat before applying the tape. Once the tape touches any surface, it is attached for good. There is NO pulling it off and reapplying it. Don't ask how I know this. &#128513;


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Have you tried the UV glue? That has worked wonders on other waters with large holes I've had.


Surgeons and dentists have used UV glue to patch me up a number of times and I don't leak.
.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MWScott72 said:


> Interesting fixes. I need to order some FlexSeal spray and tape.


A lot of stores are starting to carry it.

I have seen it at Lowe's and Ace Hardware


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been buying it at Wally World for about 5 years now. And of course, you can ALWAYS get it at Amazon. :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I started thinking, it has been at least 5 years since I walked into a Wally World


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> I started thinking, it has been at least 5 years since I walked into a Wally World


Yeah, I get that a lot from some of my friends. Wally World definitely has some warts that turn folks off, but being a cheap [email protected], I can overlook them. Not everybody can. But FlexSeal is becoming available in more and more stores.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoe Goo. 
Made many sets of wafers last for a lot longer than they should have with it or it’s close cousins. For the same price you can get it in a huge tube and use your calling gun to apply it.
Just make sure you hang them outside to dry or you and your family will soon start seeing pink purple poka dot elephants within an hour or less.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Whenever you can reach, always 100% of the time, put a patch INSIDE and OUT. May as well do it twice the first time cuz it'll last longer than doing it once two times in a row.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Critter said:


> I started thinking, it has been at least 5 years since I walked into a Wally World


Best time to go into Walmart is right after a season closes. $5 Mossy Oak hoodie? Yessir.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bingo!*



1BandMan said:


> Shoe Goo.
> Made many sets of wafers last for a lot longer than they should have with it or it's close cousins. For the same price you can get it in a huge tube and use your calling gun to apply it.
> Just make sure you hang them outside to dry or you and your family will soon start seeing pink purple poka dot elephants within an hour or less.


Ha, you da man!

Shoe Goo works great on waders.

My "go to" waders are some old Red Ball hip waders from Bass Pro...circa 1985?? I have to look at some old photos. They're All-Purpose Realtree...cordura, not rubber. Boy was I a big shot! I got a pair of chest waders and those hip waders at the same time. Both pairs leaked and pretty much in the same place, same seams I waited too long to call Bass Pro so I had to fix them myself. Used Shoe Goo. Put it on, let it set up a little then ran a Bic lighter over the repair to remove air bubbles and help penetrate the Goo into the void. That was over 35 years ago. Been wearing those hip waders ever since...easily 75 days a year back in the 90s, probably 25 days a year now. Still no leaks!

The Red Ball chest waders weigh a ton and I quit wearing them years ago but company come out to visit and wear them with no complaints about leaks.

I used Shoe Goo on tears, rips, patches and punctures to neoprene waders and neoprene trapping gloves with good results.

uh....top of da page!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

That’s awesome Wyogoob.
I’ve run some waders quite a while but not anywhere near that long.

I’ve wore some that seemed like the Shoe Goo was holding more wader together that the neoprene was before I changed them out.
It for me is the toughest and most durable fix I’ve found.


----------

